

No Stinking Mutants - icey
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/07/12/no-stinking-mutants/

======
icey
I wonder if this set off the voting-ring detector somehow. It seems weird that
it's already near the bottom of page 2 when there are multiple submissions
with similar point / age characteristics that are in the top 20.

I don't usually complain about the way weighting works here (I think this is
the first time), but this is somewhat confusing since the submission is
squarely in the scope of HN.

PG: If you happen to read this, could you please clarify what things we ought
to avoid when submitting articles & essays so that they're not unfairly
penalized?

------
jcromartie
Pretty much every single bug or WTF in our legacy web app is the result of
mis-managing or abusing mutable state. I am absolutely convinced that mutation
is the enemy of reliable software. This is a good writeup, but I think we need
to do more to demonstrate the difference to the average Java-slinging code
monkey out there.

------
nicferrier
brilliant article very clearly illustrated.

